# Descendants of Arthur Frederick Woods b1880 Grimsby



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

I posted in the Grimsby Trawler forum a couple of years ago about my great-grandfather John Abel Job Woods b1878 Grimsby. 

A grandchild of his brother Arthur Frederick Woods b1880 left a post on this site, requesting contact; I sent a reply but the message has not been read. I appreciate there may be various reasons for this, including perhaps a change of e-mail address.

At the time of writing I had little information on AF Woods' family but I have since discovered more via passenger lists. If the person who originally posted reads this, I would be grateful if you would contact me.


----------

